# My boys first hog



## gillsville bassmaster (Aug 22, 2014)

It's been about a month ago but this is my little huntin buddy and his first time sticking a hog, and he did it quiet nicely for a 8 yr old I must say!


----------



## redka (Aug 22, 2014)

Congrats young man!   That smile says it all.


----------



## HOGDOG76 (Aug 22, 2014)

GOOD JOB


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Aug 23, 2014)

Good job son and daddy.


----------



## swinetime54 (Apr 6, 2015)

Do it boy


----------



## model88_308 (Apr 6, 2015)

Congratulations! Hard to figure who might have been happier


----------



## Lowjack (May 18, 2015)

Very nice , Congrats BOY !!


----------

